# Outlook 2000 crashes upon opening



## chophouse (Sep 7, 2010)

My installation of Outlook 2000 started failing last week immediately after I upgraded to iTunes 10.0.0.68 and J. Rivers Media Center 15.0.95. Now I cannot open Outlook. 

When I try, Outlook either opens for about 5 to 10 seconds, displays the hourglass icon and then closes, or it never opens at all. Either way, I can see the outlook.exe process come up in Task Manager, and then go away. I did notice that every time I try and it opens/then closes, that the outlook.pst and archive.pst files receive a new, current timestamp.

I have tried the following suggested actions with no effect on the problem

- Started Outlook in safe mode
- Using RegEdit, set LoadBehavior for iTunesAddIn.CalendarHelper to 0. Located at HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Office/Outlook/Addins/iTunesAddIn.CalendarHelper
- Ran scanpst.exe on both outlook.pst and archive.pst files. No problems found
- Ran AVAST! anti virus, full scan, removed 1 infection found, in an old backup file (surfacetex_com[1].htm). 
- Cleaned registry and system files with RegInOut. Defragged registry as well.

Can anybody suggest a fix??

Thanks


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you were to do a system restore to a point prior to installing that software, would it work correctly? If so, there would obviously be a conflict. Part of the issue you're going to encounter is that the version of office you're running is pretty old and there won't be any updates from MS to address some of the issues. Perhaps someone has found a fix, but for the short term, I'd try the system restore route and see if that fixes it until you can find a more definitive fix.


----------



## chophouse (Sep 7, 2010)

Can you please explain how I do a system restore to a specific point?

Also, what steps should I take to ensure all my mail amd contacyts are not lost if I wanted to upgrade to Windows 7 and Outlook 2010 - given that I can't open Outlook now?


----------



## chophouse (Sep 7, 2010)

Have taken additional measures, all with no success:

- Deleted HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Office/Outlook/Addins/iTunesAddIn.CalendarHelper
- Uninstalled iTunes
- Started Outlook with /a switch


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

In Windows XP, START>HELP AND SUPPORT>Restore computer to a previous time with SYSTEM RESTORE, and follow the prompts and select a day PRIOR to when the issues came up.


----------



## photopam (Sep 9, 2010)

I am having the same problem. My Outlook 2000 quit working after I updated iTunes, and Quick Time. It also updated Apple application support and Apple Mobile Device Support. This happened on 9-7-10. 

Maybe there is a connection?


----------



## photopam (Sep 9, 2010)

I uninstalled Quick Time and it seems to be working now. Maybe give that a go on your computer?


----------



## LloydyJoe (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi, I've got similar problem after itunes update.
I have found a quick workaround that works for me.
Open Outlook twice in succession. Leave about one second between each and don't try to open more than twice.

I'm a bit concerned with dicking around trying to fix this, but is there a chance that Apple will fix their app as I don't want to upset the missus' iphone 'heaven' or I'll be sleepin' outside!


----------



## chophouse (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks photopam, I uninstalled everything from Apple I could find (Quicktime, Mobile Me, Software Updater). Still no improvement and still have the same problem. Can anybody from MicroSoft jump in here and propose a solution? This is a MS site isn't it?

I can't do a system restore because system restore was turned off


----------



## chophouse (Sep 7, 2010)

LloydyJoe - Tried that workaround. Clicked on Open to open Outlook, waited 1 sec, clicked again. Same problem as before


----------



## chophouse (Sep 7, 2010)

My mistake. I realize this is not a MicroSoft site. Apologies for the sarcasm


----------



## hogfish35 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the exact same problem after installing the latest version of Itunes ! Anybody can suggest a solution ? Tried all of the above...


----------



## LloydyJoe (Sep 11, 2010)

hogfish35/chophouse - sorry workaround didn't do it for you. It works for me all the time. I haven't uninstalled all apple stuff, so I can't be sure that caused it, but it had just installed a big update and then I got the problem.


----------



## dyoder (Oct 3, 2010)

*iTunes 10: Outlook Won’t Launch or Close; Fix*

Some users have reported an issue in which various editions of Microsoft Outlook (2000, 2003 and 2007) will not launch or close after installing iTunes 10. If you are experiencing a similar issue, remove Apple Mobile Device Support via these instructions (from this:

Go to the Start menu and open the Control Panel
Choose “Add or Remove Programs”
Choose Apple Mobile Device Support from “currently installed programs” then click Uninstall and confirm
You should now be able to launch Outlook, but may have problems syncing your iOS device (iPhone, iPad, iPod) with iTunes.


----------



## Boulder (Nov 6, 2010)

Running XP and Office 2000 Professional.

Problem occurred after Apple updates.

1. uninstalled Quicktime, iTunes, Safari, Apple Application Support, Apple Software Update, Apple Mobile Device Support via Control Panel ... Add or Remove Programs.

2. via Control Panel ... Add or Remove Programs, did Change and then selected Repair on Microsoft Office 2000 Professional Disk 1, and then Disk 2 (still have CDs).

Did a registry repair via freeware that I have installed (Free Windows Registry Repair 2.0) ... seemed like alot of the Apple products no longer referenced.

This cleared up the problem for me immediately.

I am not a big 'techy' by any means, so I hope this works for you too!


----------

